# Romanos the Melodist



## Wyrdskein (Dec 25, 2014)

I wonder if anyone can help?

I have been trying to find recordings of music written by Romanos the Melodist.

Although there are some Byzantine music CDs, they are not all by this composer.

Does anyone know if his compositions have been recorded and collected?

Thanks.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The Discogs website mentions this, but it´s a fragmentary information site so far
http://www.discogs.com/artist/2842410-Romanos-the-Melodist
http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=7857862&style=music

More interesting, googling with Latin spelling ("Romanus") will result at least in this:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Akathistos-Annunciation-Mother-Romanus-Melodist/dp/B004GED1DY
MP3 samples http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=ntt_s...in Wroclaw&index=digital-music&search-type=ss

But double-check information, since I am no expert.

If you translate into Russian and Greek, say via Google translate, you might find and explore more potential material, via Googling, like for instance a local 10CD box from Mount Athos, etc. 
(http://www.ebay.com/itm/BYZANTINE-C...?pt=UK_CDsDVDs_CDs_CDs_GL&hash=item3f31b9aff2)

Beautiful music, by the way .


----------



## Wyrdskein (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks. Much appreciated. I will explore those links. 

It is indeed, beautiful music.


----------

